# Scratch pants



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

So yeah have made some negative comments about peeps that have all the gear.

A colleague caught me applying disinfectant to some scratches I got from my dog, I lifted my shirt and showed the full extent, dude thought I was self harming and wanted me to 'talk' lol..

Never had a dog launch into me and tug like my pup does. Whole 95+ pounds at full speed.

Scratch pants it is, any opinions on that aerolite material.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

If your not going to do trial work, Just get some oversized carharts and save yourself a bunch of money, and for warm weather a Gappay Apron.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Problem with wearing an apron in public...........not metro.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Problem with wearing an apron in public...........not metro.


The right sideburns make any article of apparel metro.

Trust me on this.

:lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Gotcha, summer apron it is, bright floral??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh wait...nevermind....


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

why is your dog 95lbs thats awful big for a shep pup


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cos thats his weight??? Did you catch latest vid?? noone commented on overweightness, quite a few views?

The mating threw some larger males, the females more standard. Pup is bigger than both parents but not biggest in litter.

male side throws bigger than sire who was a sport dog'


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

i've seen Pete's pup, he's certainly a large boy... and not overweight... 

as far as scratch pants go, a certain site that's "for dog trainers" probably has the best prices... seeing as you don't really need anything too fancy... otherwise a welder's apron might do the trick for you...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Going all out with the aerolite, prolly get beat up by locals for wearing them.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Problem with wearing an apron in public...........not metro.


I assure you, one day over 80 in scratch pants....You will be buying an apron.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Will just calculate what 80 would be in NORMAL units.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Will just calculate what 80 would be in NORMAL units.


About 27 "NORMAL" degrees. :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> About 27 "NORMAL" degrees. :lol:



What, James u little pussy, thats the minimum temperature it gets here in the middle of winter..... Don was right about you all along.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Pete, just get a pair of the non-insulated Carhartt overalls, if you guys have those down here, like previously suggested. Those are my preference and they are not that hot. I've done outdoor vet work on cattle and sheep (maybe even an alpaca or three) in 35 C temperatures in them and yes, even worked dogs in them and they are not nearly as hot or as pricey as scratch pants. You can do the insulated ones if you think you need a little more padding. Plus you can wash them very easily. I don't know if they ship to Oz, but I frequently get a 30-40% coupon in my e-mail, so the price is very, very reasonable.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ca...terString=s~carhartt-overalls/&colorFamily=04


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I have never heard of these things, but will have a look. I actually thought it was a misspelled word.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Carhartts are now sort of trendy, which is weird because for a long time they just made tough but fairly unfashionable work clothing for farmers, construction works, vets, that sort. I really like their khaki work pants.

http://au.carhartt.com/index.php

Berne is another good brand (I prefer their jackets to the Carhartt jackets myself), but not sure what you guys have done there. I'm assuming they have that style of tough overalls though? Forgot to mention, but you may want to cut the carpenter hammer loops off the sides so a dog doesn't get their feet hung up on them accidentally. I have heard some use a seam ripper and cut the external pockets on the front out and sew up the side pockets, but probably not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Carhartts would be better suited for your needs. Aerolite is breathable but fairly expensive.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Problem with wearing an apron in public...........not metro.



Even if that's all you're wearing? ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Which team you batting for?


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't imagine wearing Carhartt overalls in the heat. Personally I would go find a light pair of farrier's ******(short chaps).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Which team you batting for?


Just looking for an official ruling from the WDF's resident Metro expert.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Look within for your answer.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Pete, go with a welders apron...or Carharts (or similar)...

unless you are looking for something for your "decoys" to wear as well. Scratchpants will be helpful if the dog decides to grab one of them by the leg, not foolproof but helpful...

any of those will help save your shirts too, from rips, holes, etc..blood.

Not sure if the chaps (assless or not) are gonna help ya much..I assume you are getting gouged up above the belt line...unless your friend was helping you salve up your below-the-belt, self cutting injuries...

who the hell disinfects scratches anyhow ???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Pete, go with a welders apron...or Carharts (or similar)...
> 
> unless you are looking for something for your "decoys" to wear as well. Scratchpants will be helpful if the dog decides to grab one of them by the leg, not foolproof but helpful...
> 
> ...



That A-hole been PM'ing you my private business.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

If the weather is hot, with the chaps, you could wear no jeans underneath, with just a thong or a jockstrap. Let the air flow through!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Now thats metro.......I think the technical term is ...free balling.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Now thats metro.......I think the technical term is ...free balling.


that is NOT metro pete..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Uh???? 

Its not?????


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> What, James u little pussy, thats the minimum temperature it gets here in the middle of winter..... Don was right about you all along.


Yeah, and real man would just take the scratches like a man.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Already ordered, thanks for the tip.


----------

